# Going hiking



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Just got a book, 50 Greatest Hikes in Michigan, has 60 hikes in the lower peninsula. Figured I'd have a little fun and take a pic of Hugo at each trail. Only 59 to go.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome! He's gorgeous. My 14 year old daughter & I just climbed a high peak in the Adirondacks. We took Garrison & he did great! It's fun ... post pics each time. Congrats to you both.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I hiked with my shepherd before I tore my knee. It was great fun, except the time the doe tried to kill us. Not so fun.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

We hike multiple times a week. Lots of trails in the hills here just outside of boise, and if you go for a quick drive in basically any direction, you can find all kinds of different hiking trails. Some really nice ones just a short drive too. 

My dogs all start doing it pretty much as soon as they are mine and have had at least a second series of vaccines. My latest puppy I got at 5 months, and first thing we did was a quick 2ish mile hike to introduce him to all the pack at the house. He had NO trouble at all!  Definitely my favorite thing to do with my dogs, even if physically I need a bit more help each hike lol.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Attacked by a Doe? Got to hear this story.

Adirondacks would be a beautiful place to hike I'm sure.

Boise sounds like West Michigan, tons of great places all over, never get bored


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Beautiful dog! Looking forward to seeing more hiking trail pics


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Been staying off an injured foot basically since my lost post from Hoffmaster State Park, but half way through our camping trip and making up for lost time:




































































































But enjoying a Hotel Tonight:










And off to Mackinac Island Tomorrow


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Nice pictures!!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Lovely pictures. I like the way he's looking at the deer


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Mackinac Island was really fun, and very dog friendly.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice pictures, all of them. I like his cot.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Nice pictures, all of them. I like his cot.


He never wants my bed at home, but he loved that cot for some reason. I even brought his own bed with so he had it. Maybe I should keep the cot setup at home for him since he likes it so much.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2008)

Love the pictures. What a nice looking dog!!!!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

now you need to put a camera on your hiking buddy so we can see a snap shot of you, too. (grin)


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Wonderful pictures! Looks like a great time!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Those are great pics! You have a lot of nice areas to go hiking in


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

osito23 said:


> Those are great pics! You have a lot of nice areas to go hiking in


Thanks, some of those places are quite a drive, but well worth it.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Loved following your journey!!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We'll be in the UP next week again, I can't wait...Michigan is amazing, I love your pictures of each place. I never thought to identify mine that way. great idea.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

ksotto333 said:


> We'll be in the UP next week again, I can't wait...Michigan is amazing, I love your pictures of each place. I never thought to identify mine that way. great idea.


Where will you be at in the UP?


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Back to one of our local favorites:


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Got myself hooked on pictures of the signs wherever we go.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Why do dogs always look like there guilty of something when you try to get them to sit for a photo?


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, I realize I'm just talking to myself here. 

Went to Saugatuck Dunes State Park this morning:


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

You're not talking to yourself - I always look when you post new pics of your handsome boy!  I just don't generally talk back. Hah! I must say - I love the B&W pic on the fallen tree from a few days ago!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Squeetie said:


> You're not talking to yourself - I always look when you post new pics of your handsome boy!  I just don't generally talk back. Hah! I must say - I love the B&W pic on the fallen tree from a few days ago!


Haha, thanks. I figured someone else was watching.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Busy day today, hiked Bishops Bog, Warren Woods, Warren Dunes, then Grand Mere St Park. Great way to spend probably our last warm day.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been to the U.P. a few times. I had family up there. You have a really nifty travel / hiking album. When do we get to see you in the photos, too?


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

car2ner said:


> I've been to the U.P. a few times. I had family up there. You have a really nifty travel / hiking album. When do we get to see you in the photos, too?


I wish the UP was a little closer, theres some places I'd love to hike up there.

And as far as pics of me, I'll work on training Hugo on how to take pictures so he can take some of me.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

I love the photos as well. Your photo journaling with the signage is clever. Maybe you could take a selfie with your dog and trail sign as a backdrop.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Ruby'sMom said:


> I love the photos as well. Your photo journaling with the signage is clever. Maybe you could take a selfie with your dog and trail sign as a backdrop.


Thanks. I'm just not as photogenic as Hugo


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Always enjoy seeing your hiking pics


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

I just saw this - love your most recent batch of pics, especially the one on the stairs! The fall leaves make Hugo look sooooo handsome!! :wub:


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Squeetie said:


> I just saw this - love your most recent batch of pics, especially the one on the stairs! The fall leaves make Hugo look sooooo handsome!! :wub:


Thanks.

Visited a new park today:


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

And......


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

jjk454ss said:


> And......


Looks like Hugo doesn't like sharing the spotlight!  Better luck next time - just need more selfie+doggie practice!!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Squeetie said:


> Looks like Hugo doesn't like sharing the spotlight!  Better luck next time - just need more selfie+doggie practice!!


Yeah, he doesn't like me ruining his photos like that


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

jjk454ss said:


> Yeah, he doesn't like me ruining his photos like that


C'mon now! Once he's not a red and black blur (plus that tongue!), those selfie pics will be great!!


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Awesome action selfie of Hugo! Looks like he is laughing! You are barely smiling, very stoic and handsome!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Catching up on this thread. Love all of thes pictures.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Lots of adventure today:


















































































And home and straight to bed:


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Great photos, neat idea! How many trails left out of the original 60?

I have lived in MI all of my 67 years, and Hugo has seen more of the state than I have! The latest pics with all the neat rocks--where were those taken?

Susan


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Great photos, neat idea! How many trails left out of the original 60?
> 
> I have lived in MI all of my 67 years, and Hugo has seen more of the state than I have! The latest pics with all the neat rocks--where were those taken?
> 
> Susan


We've only done about 15 of the hikes so far. We've just done a lot of other hikes as we work through the book. Pretty much everything within 2 hours is done, so it's kind of slow going when the rest are anywhere from 2-5 hour drive away.

The rocks are in Grand Ledge, near Lansing. It's really cool, and it's a short, easy hike too. I'm enjoying all these hikes because of things that that, I would have probably never seen them or even knew they existed.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm thankful for wonderful a Thanksgiving day hikes in the fresh snow with my best friend.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

you are making me want to visit Michigan-great pics


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

holland said:


> you are making me want to visit Michigan-great pics


Well, we're in Holland, so that would make a lot of sense for you


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Wonderful pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Gotta love MI, snow one day, 50 degrees and a swim in Lake Michigan the next:


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

jjk454ss said:


> Gotta love MI, snow one day, 50 degrees and a swim in Lake Michigan the next:
> 
> Wow great pics!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Kind of stop taking pictures when it gets cold, too much work to take the gloves off I guess.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I need to travel and hike more. haha. I live here and don't have such nice shots! We basically stick to Asylum lake in Kalamazoo or Kirk Park in Holland.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

DJEtzel said:


> I need to travel and hike more. haha. I live here and don't have such nice shots! We basically stick to Asylum lake in Kalamazoo or Kirk Park in Holland.


I'll have to check out Asylum Lake, I never really get down to KZoo. I don't ever go to Kirk Park either, just because it's just the beach right, no trails? If we want to go swimming we go to the Saugatuck Dunes State Park.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

jjk454ss said:


> I'll have to check out Asylum Lake, I never really get down to KZoo. I don't ever go to Kirk Park either, just because it's just the beach right, no trails? If we want to go swimming we go to the Saugatuck Dunes State Park.


Yes it is primarily beach. Closest dog beach to us, sadly! There are a few little trails there, but not much. I've never ventured to Saugatuck. 

Asylum lake is nice for the small size right in the middle of the city. 

These are a few shots from a couple of weeks ago when Patton stopped there on a whim.

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

DJEtzel said:


> Yes it is primarily beach. Closest dog beach to us, sadly! There are a few little trails there, but not much. I've never ventured to Saugatuck.
> 
> Asylum lake is nice for the small size right in the middle of the city.
> 
> ...


Nice pics. You should check out the Saugatuck Dunes, it's a little closer for you, and while not technically a dog park, I've never had an issue and often see other dogs on the beach. I just stay away from the main beach trail. There's tons of nice trails, and in all the places I've been, the most beautiful scenery. Th South Trail and the Livingston Trail are the nicest trails around.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Decided to visit the Saugatuck Dunes this morning after talking about it yesterday. Unfortunately pictures just don't do it justice.


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

How did I miss your last few updates?! Hugo is handsome, as always. Love to see the pics of all the hikes you guys do - very awesome and the scenery is beautiful!!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Squeetie said:


> How did I miss your last few updates?! Hugo is handsome, as always. Love to see the pics of all the hikes you guys do - very awesome and the scenery is beautiful!!


Thanks

Took a quick New Years Day trip to the Netherlands today. Well, not really, but the closest thing to it without leaving town









And home for a favorite treat.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Jan 2, Hemlock Crossings


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Follow my GSD "Ruger" on instagram @roorootheasshole we go hiking 1-2x per week w our dog friends and put up tons of pictures!!! Always love finding new followers from the forum!

@roorootheasshole


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

jaudlee said:


> Follow my GSD "Ruger" on instagram @roorootheasshole we go hiking 1-2x per week w our dog friends and put up tons of pictures!!! Always love finding new followers from the forum!
> 
> @roorootheasshole


I have been

@gsdhugo


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, today's hike was cold, rainy, snowy, dark. I think there was freezing rain and hail involved. There was standing water, and lots and lots of mud. In other words, it was awesome.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

LOVE the last pic - super cute! But I want snow! Send me some, please. Red would love it!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks goodness for snowplows and heated sidewalks. Would have been tough to get our 5 miles in this morning with the 12 inches of snow last night.




























And they are getting ready for an ice carving contest this weekend, but I found the best looking sculpture already:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Fun pictures! But I think Hugo is not so happy on this latest adventure. He looks cold, poor guy!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh ----- squeetie, I used to live in northern Illinois, (actually born in Michigan) I HATE snow - they can keep it up north thank you very much! 

:snowing:


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Fun pictures! But I think Hugo is not so happy on this latest adventure. He looks cold, poor guy!


Yeah, your right, I think he's not feeling good today. I don't think he was too cold, we are home now and he's acting like maybe he's a little sick today.


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Oh ----- squeetie, I used to live in northern Illinois, (actually born in Michigan) I HATE snow - they can keep it up north thank you very much!
> 
> :snowing:


Maybe just some flurries, then?  It's been a weird winter here... Although we've been lucky to not have the ICE we usually get!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Hugo was so bummed to get to the lake and find this instead of water:










And thought this was cool, don't usually get this close for a photo


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I love following this thread. Thanks for sharing your adventures with us


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Time to back into hiking, been walking in town lately because of all the snow. Hiked/walked 25 miles today, Hugo is out like a light. If I walked 25 miles, he must have walked about 40.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Who cares if there's still icebergs?


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Hikes the North Country Trail/Manistee River Trail yesterday, went to WM Mitchel State Park the day before:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Great pics. Beautiful dog. I wish I lived where there was such great scenery.


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

Great pics, I love how your pup is always smiling!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Been a long time since I've been here;(


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Great shot! Love hearing about your adventures


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

CindyMDBecker said:


> Awesome! He's gorgeous. My 14 year old daughter & I just climbed a high peak in the Adirondacks. We took Garrison & he did great! It's fun ... post pics each time. Congrats to you both.


LOVE the Adirondack's! We live in Ohio and travel to NY just to backpack there. The ADK Trail Inn allows dogs. We have stayed there several times in the winter, when it's too cold for a overnight outdoors. The owners are fantastic.


Which high peak did you do?


We have done 6 highpeaks, 2 under 4k elevation mountains and 1 fire tower with Rusty!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Courtney said:


> LOVE the Adirondack's! We live in Ohio and travel to NY just to backpack there. The ADK Trail Inn allows dogs. We have stayed there several times in the winter, when it's too cold for a overnight outdoors. The owners are fantastic.
> 
> 
> Which high peak did you do?
> ...


That’s great!!! Love the Adirondacks. We climbed Cascade that day. I think it’s a perfect first—time climb to get someone “hooked.” 

Years ago I did a few others. Can’t recall which ones now. My daughter (almost 19) wants to do them ALL. (that will be the death of me for sure ... LOL)

I’ll check out that inn. Good to know!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

CindyMDBecker said:


> That’s great!!! Love the Adirondacks. We climbed Cascade that day. I think it’s a perfect first—time climb to get someone “hooked.”
> 
> Years ago I did a few others. Can’t recall which ones now. My daughter (almost 19) wants to do them ALL. (that will be the death of me for sure ... LOL)
> 
> I’ll check out that inn. Good to know!


Love Cascade! We did Porter with it. These two were our first winter mountain hikes. I would love to go back and do them in the Fall one day.


Skylight is by far my favorite. It was a ball buster to get there. We went through Avalanche Pass, so much fun.


Aspiring to be a 46er is cool!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Adirondacks are on our wishlist too. Hugo has a back problem and I’m praying he will be able to hike with me again.


----------

